# Willy Hernangomez plans to join the Knicks



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Spanish center Willy Hernangomez plans to join the New York Knicks on a multiyear contract this summer, his agent, Andy Miller, told The Vertical.
> 
> “It is my intent to reach an agreement with the Knicks and have Willy come to New York for next season and beyond,” Miller told The Vertical.
> The Knicks hold the rights to Hernangomez, who was the 35th overall pick in the 2015 NBA draft.
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--spanish-center-plans-to-join-knicks-211943200.html


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Unlike some other coaches, Hornacek might actually play him too


----------

